# close call, no injury happened though, but shook me up.



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have installed maxline airlines. So far I think I like it. It is flexible but does not bend easily since it is made of some sort of aluminum inner material. I had everything installed, air tested and looking good. Everything was mostly all fastened to purlins on the wall. When done I turned air compressor off, but did not relieve the air pressure at all. I looked and noticed I had forgotten to fasten one section of pipe to the purlin, about a 10' section. In the middle of the section was a T splice. As I was fastening the pipe every 18" or so, I came to the T splice. I fastened right before the splice. Then as I was pulling the pipe to the purlin aft of the T splice, the pipe on the compressor side blew off the connection. It is 3/4" very stiff pipe, light but heavy duty. It just missed me as it swung right in front of me. A very narrow miss and I ran. I can only imagine what could have happened if the pipe had hit me. Could have been just a small bruise or even much worst. It was a very loud explosion type noise and was heard outside the shop as my dad came running into the shop to see what happened.

So no harm, no foul as they say. I had enough extra pipe to replace that section of pipe.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

One thing my mom always reminds me of, about once a year or so, is a guy they knew of had some sort of kick back in a shop like ours, he was alone and the kick back hit the fella in the chest and stopped his heart and so the fella did not live.

So in any case, many of us, myself and my wife included, really need to give thanks for our safety we have had while working in our shop.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jerry, I am happy to hear that you are okay. I would contact Maxline to make them aware of the situation to help prevent any future recurrences.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad it was just a close call!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, glad I was not hurt also. Hopefully others that read this can learn from my bad experience. Im sure it is mostly a user fault issue more than any issue with the product.

So the system now all works great. Thanks. Jerry


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Pilots say that any landing you can walk away from is a good landing.

I guess in a woodworking shop, if you can walk away under your own power to go change your shorts…it's a good day in the shop!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, I used to fly back in my 20s. I stopped after getting married. I was always pretty happy after a good safe landing.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Several years ago I had a plastic water separator explode in my hand at work. It didn't do any damage but I learned a good lesson. When I was setting my shop up I used only steel pipe and I haven't had any problems.
Mike


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

So other than the close call, glad you weren't hurt, how did you like the whole maxline experience?
Is it worth it? Was it easy enough to put up? Do they gouge you buying extra connectors and fittings?


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

SO did the stains come out of your underwear when you washed them


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/817268-maxline-3-4-master-compression-system-kit.html#.VOp16UfF8bI
Iwud4u,
This is the kit I bought, got it for 161 plus just small shipping cost, all said less than 200 so it was a good deal. I figured out a plan that would let me do everything I wanted with less than 100 LF of pipe. I will take pics and do a review next week at some point and try to go into details with pics. Basically I only have 2 air stations in my shop that feed everything. One station is in the very middle of the shop, the other is positioned between the CNC and the Edgebander. So I have one run (50') to the CNC/Edgebander/hose reel (3 outlet manifold), I "T" off of that run and go to the center of our shop on a 8" by 8" power tower I have, it goes into a 5 outlet manifold (about 35'). That center station feeds the Pocket hole machine, Blum minipress, 2 hose reels and I branch off on a 35' rubber hose run to the FF table. It tends to work and I get good water filtration using these 2 primary air stations. Had I went with any other type of design I would have been over 100' and maybe needed more fittings. No elbows were needed since the line will make a sweeping curve. I only used 1 "T" and 2 manifold stations. It comes with 3 manifold stations and I think 2 "T" connections, and one straight connection for going into the air compressor.

I am sure the mishap was my fault, so I will not fault the product for my own ignorance. All in all it went smooth, and is very good quality and done for less than 200. Good value. However, I preferred a design that would have featured 3 air stations, but I would have had to buy another 100' of pipe for about an extra 140.00, so I made my current design with 2 stations work to save some cash.

Also, the pipe itself is very stiff, while flexible, plan on using some muscle while unrolling it and making it do what you want it to.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Jerry,
That looks like a pretty descent kit. Look forward to seeing a review down the road.


----------

